
Archery company sues LARPer over patents, then files gag motion to silence him - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/archery-company-sues-larper-over-patents-then-files-gag-motion-to-silence-him/
======
chrisbennet
_" The earlier of Global's two patents on arrows, numbered 8,449,413 and
8,932,159, has a filing date of 2011—well after German arrow-maker iDV,
Gwyther's supplier, started manufacturing its product."_

------
TrevorJ
He's selling items on his site that the Archery company contends they hold the
patent for. This doesn't _seem_ to be a spurious claim.

